# Polenta,corn salsa round appies



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2006)

_Trying something a little different tomorrow for an appy. I have some polenta chilling on a cookie sheet, tomorrow I'll cut it into rounds, brush with butter and grill it. When I've finished grilling it, I'll top it with a corn salsa I'm making with red onion,some diced tomato, a little diced jalapeno, red bell diced and yellow bell diced, cilantro and salt and pepper, I'm planning to dress the salsa with evoo and lime juice..Hope this tastes good _

_kadesma _


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 21, 2006)

This sounds good. Did you cut your polenta into rounds first? This recipe soudns just lovely. I am going to make a braai (South African version of a bar-b-cue) tomorrow night, and one of our old fashioned side dish recipes is "pap", "krimmel" (crumble) or "stuwye"(stiff, like polenta). Man oh man, does this recipe appeal, because its so close to the stuwye pap recipe, but has elements that tie it to the food we love today!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> This sounds good. Did you cut your polenta into rounds first? This recipe soudns just lovely. I am going to make a braai (South African version of a bar-b-cue) tomorrow night, and one of our old fashioned side dish recipes is "pap", "krimmel" (crumble) or "stuwye"(stiff, like polenta). Man oh man, does this recipe appeal, because its so close to the stuwye pap recipe, but has elements that tie it to the food we love today!


Sandy,
I cooked the polenta, then spread it out in a buttered cookie sheet. I will cut it into circles tomorrow, brush both sides with either butter or evoo,then grill, or in this case I'll just use a griddle in the kitchen.Then when lightly brown I'll top it with the corn salsa..I take the easy way with the polenta, by mixing it up in a oven proof bowl and just puting it in the oven to do it's thing..I always do it with broth instead of water and add cheese (parm) and a good knob of butter.

kadesma


----------

